# Started Judo cross training.



## Karatedrifter7 (Feb 25, 2008)

I started taking Judo classes, in addition to the other stuff. I am after it to keep me limber, and work different muscles. As well as have fun with another hobby.


DM


----------



## arnisador (Feb 25, 2008)

Good luck! It's great cross-training!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 25, 2008)

More power to you


----------



## Bodhisattva (May 18, 2008)

Karatedrifter7 said:


> I started taking Judo classes, in addition to the other stuff. I am after it to keep me limber, and work different muscles. As well as have fun with another hobby.
> 
> 
> DM



Judo is awesome. Congrats! Good choice!


----------



## Makalakumu (May 18, 2008)

What is the "other" stuff that you train?  I started as a karateka, became a judoka, and then became a tangsoodoin.  Judo has informed my practice of MA more then any other MA I've practiced.


----------



## hpulley (May 19, 2008)

I'm a new judoka and goju karateka myself.  It certainly works on flexibility and new muscles.  Some mornings I'm sore in places I didn't know I had muscles so body awareness is another thing you'll pick up.  The set of stretches and exercises they do before each class is actually a good thing to do every morning... after some randorii the night before I need to do those stretches just so I can walk properly but I'm hoping it will get a little easier with time ;-)  I was doing weight training too but I've scaled that back a bit for now as I found it was bad to do karatedo or judo after a hard weight training session.  Cardio is good for judo and judo is good for cardio though (I have new respect for people who do 3 or 5 5-minute rounds).  I hope your cross training goes well.


----------



## JudoJunkie (May 19, 2008)

I had an instructor who felt that if you took a striking art you should also have experience in a grappling art.  In order to make black belt in one, you needed at least a brown in the other.  This way, the students were well rounded in the martial arts.  

I agree with his philosphy.  I can't claim that I have kept up my karate in the last few years but to make up for it, I started Aikido and I now have only one rank difference between my Judo, Jujitsu, and Aikido ranks.  

The few times I have had to defend myself, I have found the blend of martial arts necessary.  If you are not grounded in a striking art, you are not aware of strikes or kicks and will probably get hit.  Once the person closes in, I have no problem ( and actually perfer) dealing with them in a throwing situation.


----------



## arnisador (May 19, 2008)

Karatedrifter7 said:


> I started taking Judo classes, in addition to the other stuff. I am after it to keep me limber, and work different muscles. As well as have fun with another hobby.



How's it going?


----------

